# Artgerechte Haltung :-O



## Mark2111 (10. Aug. 2012)

Hi Freunde

War gestern in einem China Restaurant. Mir fiel gleich die Lade runter als ich das sah. :evil

2 dicke Brocken in einem geschätzten 700 - 800 l AQ :evil

Der gorße weisse hatte sicher gute 40 cm.

Arme Kerle.. SElbst die Pflanze da drinnen war aus Plastik :O GEhören normal eingepackt und im eigenen Tecih ausgesetzt



Lg Mark


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Artgerechte Haltung :-O*

Morgen Mark
Was hast denn da gegen unternommen ausser Fotos zu machen .:?
was sagt der Besitzer ????
Du hast schon RECHT aber machen kannst da nixs 
Gruss R.


Schei.. Welt


----------



## mr koi (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Artgerechte Haltung :-O*

Tierqälerei !!!! Man müsste mal den Besitzer da reinsperren !


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Artgerechte Haltung :-O*

ich war mal in nem China Restaurant, da sahs ähnlich aus...   ein Messerfisch in einem 60 cm Becken, der Fisch selber war schon mindestens 40 cm lang....     ein grosser __ Barsch in 60 cm gabs auch.....  GsD waren die 2 Tage später weg...  ( hatte ,,unauffällig" erwähnt, dass man das SO nicht machen kann und dass sich das mal ein Vet Amt angucken müsste )


...ob die Tiere dann frittiert wurden weiss ich nicht


----------



## Mark2111 (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Artgerechte Haltung :-O*

Hab nur zu der China Dame gesagt dass die Koi etwas zu groß für das Becken sind. 
Hat sie aber ziemlich kalt gelassen - Hauptsache es sieht gut aus. 
Trotzdem A**** für die Tiere.

Mehr als dass ich ihrs sag kann ich auch net machen.
Ich wüsste nicht mal wer in Ö für sowas zuständig ist.

LG mark


----------



## Klausile (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Artgerechte Haltung :-O*

Hallo Leute,
bei unseren asiatischen Freunden hält sich das Mitleid für die Kreatur in Grenzen.
Es gibt in China sogar ein Gericht bei dem der Karpfen lebendig geschuppt und frittiert wird, so daß er beim essen noch lebt.
Dies gilt als Zeichen für besondere Frische.
Wer hier also was ändern möchte, muss sich an den Kreisveterinär wenden, schließlich ist es seine Aufgebe für entsprechende Haltung zu sorgen.
Der Besitzer des Restaurants wird nicht mal verstehen wo ihr das Problem seht.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Gladiator (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Artgerechte Haltung :-O*

also ich hab in nem laden in kanada son wirklich mini aquarium gesehn, mit hummern, oder krabben (weiss nichtmehr genau) und so 5 stück in dem kleinen ding da, ohne nix, nichtmal plastik pflanze.. 

lebend zum essen 

am liebsten hätt ich alle gekauft und ausgesetzt, aber wahrscheindlich sind die so aquarium gewöhnt, dass sie es in der wildniss nicht überlebt hätten, dachten dann vielleicht es füttert sie wieder jemand..

und das waren 5 stück.. dann wird wieder aufgefüllt 


also ich finds eh schrecklich was mit vielen tieren geschieht, werden ziemlich schlecht behandelt..

einfach gemein


----------



## lotta (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Artgerechte Haltung :-O*

hallo,
ich hab hier auf mallorca vor einigen tagen auch was schlimmes gesehen :
in einem großen gartencenter, mit fischbecken....zum verkauf....
koi...
da war einer der total geschwächelt hat, (sicher nicht erst in den letzten 5 minuten) er stand kopfüber und bewegte sich kaum. ein auge etwas hervorgequollen und komplett trüb weißlich....
dann hab ich noch mehrere von den ca 20cm großen mit so nem auge entdeckt...
und im anderen becken , bei den kleinen ca 10cm koi ebenfalls.... sowas grausiges hab ich noch nie gesehen.
woher kommt das ? was haben die koi ???
ich habe den verkäufer darauf aufmerksam gemacht.
der wollte mir doch allen ernstes klar machen, dass sich die fische immer wieder an dem mini felsen, der im becken war ,das auge stoßen 
aber,:" dem einen gehts doch nicht gut, nicht nur das auge !!!!"
ok, er kam dann mit, hat den fisch angestubst, der schwamm nicht mal mehr weg !
ich hab ihm gesagt, dass er aber was machen muss, dass es dem GAR nicht gut geht.
immerhin, hat er ihn dann rausgeholt und ist mit ihm im eimer verschwunden.... und hat mir versichert, dass er in die anderen becken medis reinkippen wird, gegen infektionen!!!!
ich war (und bin immer noch)entsetzt!!!!
die fische haben doch nicht erst diese probleme bekommen, nachdem ich den laden betreten habe ??!!!!!
dass sich da keiner drum kümmert 
scheiß tier"freunde"
lg lotta


----------



## Gladiator (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Artgerechte Haltung :-O*

denen gehts nur ums geld. 

leider sind viele so "geldsüchtig" denen gehts nur ums verkaufen, wie ist egal, hauptsache geld in der tasche..
qualität auch egal...



also dem war es irgendwie egal, wenn ers nicht selber merkt... und einfachmal medis reinkippt mehr nicht


----------



## koifischfan (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Artgerechte Haltung :-O*

Angenommen, ich nehme in einem Baumarkt einen sichtlich kranken Fisch mit, um ihn zum Tierarzt zu bringen. Ist das Tierschutz oder Diebstahl? Geht es ums Tier oder um Ware? :?

PS: Ich lasse noch einen schriftlichen Hinweis für den Leiter zurück.


----------



## lotta (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Artgerechte Haltung :-O*

na, das wird wohl nicht so einfach gehen, schon rein logistisch...
und rechtlich?
musst erstmal beweisen, dass du dich wirklich auf den weg zum doc machst ...
lg lotta


----------



## Michael der 2. (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Artgerechte Haltung :-O*

Hi

Es geht definitiv um Ware und nicht um das Tier. Wenn du ein Tier "rettest" ist das Diebstahl.
Denke da liegt auch das grundlegende Problem. Tiere müssten da extra Gestezte bekommen. Egal ob Nahrung oder sonst was. Nur der Preis für Unterhalt etc ist teurer und kaum einer will dafür blechen, denn ich denke schon, dass es deutlich mehr kosten wird...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Gladiator (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Artgerechte Haltung :-O*

also das kann sicher leicht missverstanden werden..

besser für dich du bringst den tierarzt in den baumarkt... dann kann der genau sagen wenn einer kommt und meckert, was ihr da mit den fischen macht, dass es dem fisch schlecht geht...


----------



## Joerg (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Artgerechte Haltung :-O*

Marc,
ich will die Haltungsbedingungen nicht schön reden aber in anderen Ländern geht man teilweise anders damit um.
Bedenken sollte man auch dabei, dass die Koi bei solchen Bedingungen erst entstanden sind.
Soweit ich mich erinnere hat der Japanische Kaiser angeordnet Karpfen über den Winter in Behältern zu "lagern", damit diese als Frischfleisch genutzt werden können.
Irgendwann sind bei diesen dann Mutationen aufgefallen, die man nicht gegessen hat.

Viele Tiere werden gequält und keiner kümmert sich darum.
Den Halter erst mal darauf anzusprechen, dass die Bedingungen nicht gut sind, ist erst mal der angebrachte Weg.
Man kann auch deutlich machen, dass man im Angesicht einer subjektiven Tierquälerei keine Speisen mehr verzehren möchte.


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Artgerechte Haltung :-O*

also ein Tier einfach so ,,zu retten" ist Diebstahl.....   das kann man nicht schönreden.. weiterhin gilt der Satz: wer die Musik bestellt, zahlt sie auch"   Wenn Du also nen Tierarzt in nen Zooladen bestellst, musst Du das auch zahlen, mal abgesehen davon wird sich KEIN Tierarzt finden, der das freiwillig macht, denn das gibt ganz schnell Hausverbot und mit Pech ne Anzeige wegen Hausfriedensbruch für Euch beide......     

mein verletzter Koi ( gibts nen extra Threat zu) war ja auch aus dem Handel, hab die solange belabert, bis ich ihn umsonst mitnehmen durfte....   das klappt oft besser... er wäre sonst Piranha- Futter geworden....   solche Tiere haben keine Wert, Verluste sind eingeplant.....


----------



## lotta (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Artgerechte Haltung :-O*

Hallomir geht die Geschichte mit den koi nicht aus dem Kopf!
wer kauft denn die fische in so nem Center, wo eindeutig zu sehen ist, dass die Tiere nicht wirklich gut gepflegt sind und einige echt kranke dabei sind!??
 ausserdem müsste es doch dem Händler am Herzen liegen, seine "Ware" zu pflegen, um sie gut verkaufen zu können!!!
wenn schon keine tierliebe dahinter steckt sondern nur profitdenken...
 am liebsten wurd ich nochmal hin und nach den armen Kreaturen schauen!
aber was mache ich dann? Kann sie ja nicht alle retten!
sowas hab ich echt noch nie gesehen!
traurige grüsse lotta


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Artgerechte Haltung :-O*

Die Macht liegt doch bei den Verbrauchern. 
Einfach das Restaurant verlassen mit dem Hinweis auf nicht artgerechte Haltung und da essen gehen, wo man weiss das die Produkte aus einwandfreiem Anbau kommen. 
Einfach da nicht kaufen, wo Fische schlecht gehalten werden. 
Einfach Produkte kaufen, die dem ethisch und moralischem Anspruch gerecht werden. 

Ich fürchte nur, das wir uns alle da ganz schön umstellen müssten.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## koifischfan (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Artgerechte Haltung :-O*



> Einfach das Restaurant verlassen mit dem Hinweis auf nicht artgerechte Haltung und da essen gehen, ...


Wer weiß denn aber von nicht artgerechter Haltung? Das sind vielleicht 10%, die selbst Fische halten. Und darüber soll sich das Restaurant Gedanken machen?

Klar hat der Verbraucher die Macht, aber die Bequemlichkeit. 

PS: Wieviel Menschen würden denn auf Coca-Cola verzichten?


----------

